# (Solved) Unable to install DivX codec....



## ArtVandalay (Aug 25, 2003)

After I downloaded the DivX 5.1 bundle (certain .AVI files will not play on WMP 9, RealOne Player, nor Quick Time), I was unable to install the package.

This is the error signature information:

AppName: divx51bundle.exe 
AppVer: 0.0.0.0
ModName: vise32ex.dll
ModVer: 0.0.0.0
Offset: 0000aa81

A Google search on vise32ex.dll turned up nothing useful.....

I am running Windows XP Pro, nVidia GeForce FX 5200/128 MB......


Thx


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Did you download the Ad version, or the Ad-free one? 

It may be a corrupt download, so try redownloading it again.

Regards

eddie


----------



## ArtVandalay (Aug 25, 2003)

I actually downloaded it from a link (can't remember the URL) provided by a related post.....I have downloaded, tried installing, and deleted the setup.exe file twice with the same results. 

I have seen what the DivX web site offers, and did not want to download anything from there.


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ArtVandalay:_
> *
> 
> I have seen what the DivX web site offers, and did not want to download anything from there. *


Could you explain what you mean by this ?

I would have suggested you download the DivX player (with codecs)

I do have the DivX player and have no problems with the site

steam


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

"divx51bundle.exe" this is the same thing they (www.divx.com) have on there site, although its a better site to download from because they update their site, they also have one without the Adware.

You can also try these codecs: http://www.freecodecs.com/


----------



## ArtVandalay (Aug 25, 2003)

To steamwiz:



> I have seen what the DivX web site offers, and did not want to download anything from there.


When I originally went to the DivX site I only saw the various bundles for sale, plus the free ad-ware version. Not wanting to pay for a codec or install ad-ware, I quickly exited the web site, overlooking the link for the free codec bundle. I have since downloaded the package, but the results are the same.

To Triple6:

As suggested, I visited freecodecs.com & downloaded the K-Lite Codec Pack (basic). Now the .AVI files play incorrectly (play, stop, play, fast forward, stop, etc.) with a pop-up stating, "xvid.dll not found".

thanx to all, but its back to square one.......


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

uninstall all codecs and players and try reinstalling


----------



## ArtVandalay (Aug 25, 2003)

I went to http://www.oldversion.com/ ("because newer does not mean better") and downloaded the DivX 5.0 codec. It installed cleanly & quickly, and now the .AVI files are viewable in all of my system's media players.

Thanx to all who took the time to offer their assistance.


----------

